

File IO in Every Language - SandB0x
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3538156/fileio-in-every-language

======
j_baker
And this question was closed once. That's one of my biggest annoyances of
stackoverflow. Some people are too quick to close any question that doesn't
meet their strict definition of a question should be.

~~~
barrkel
A key part of that problem is that you can't vote against closure. Only after
a question has accrued sufficient votes to close it can you start voting to
open it again; it's a ratcheting flip-flop.

But it appears Jeff is oddly against this issue:

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/915/can-we-have-
the-...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/915/can-we-have-the-ability-
to-rescind-a-close-vote-before-it-closes/33949#33949)

[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/125/how-about-a-
vote...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/125/how-about-a-vote-not-to-
close-option-to-counter-the-vote-to-close/33950#33950)

Heavily outvoted by the community, he persists in obduracy.

~~~
alextgordon
I'm not sure I like the present system or proposed solution. You'd then have
four ways to vote:

    
    
        * Vote question up
        * Vote question down
        * Vote to close
        * Vote not to close
    

Why not simply close based on downvotes? Or remove downvotes and close
algorithmically based on "flags", like we have on HN.

------
acqq
It illustrates nicely how clumsy a lot of languages are for such a simple-to-
describe task. Mess with libraries, try to guess what's best to use... After
all these years I still like the plainness of BASIC.

------
xtacy
There's a website that has a list of tasks and how to do them in many many
programming languages. I can't seem to find it; if someone knows which site I
am talking about, can they link it here?

~~~
SandB0x
<http://rosettacode.org/>

------
arethuza
While browsing some of the more esoteric entries in that list (OK I meant
LOLCODE) I saw a reference to this gem:

The movie Inception "explained" in C -
<http://github.com/karthick18/inception>

------
moondowner
I see the cool kids here, Erlang, Scala, etc.. but Google Go is missing, can a
kind soul add it? :)

------
duck
It seems like a lot of the examples are missing the part where you close the
file.

------
Mesmoria
MUMPS == ugly.

